# Genmar Companion hull cracks



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Reports are coming in that the Genmar Companion a 72637 Dwt tanker is making for Belfast Lough for emergency repairs to hull and deck cracks. The vessel was en route from Rotterdam to New York with approx 54000 tons of gas oil when the cracks appeared during bad weather. The vessel initially requested to make port in Cork in the Republic of Ireland but permission was refused to enter any Irish port.

According to reports the vessel is not leaking any oil as yet and the crew of 23, all from Bermuda are safe and are remaining on board. Vessel was formally named Stena Companion.


----------

